# HOCOC Season Opener 17th Annual Sizzler



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The track will be an oval for this event, we may run one of the races under the lights.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

It looks like we will be doing the SKs under the lights.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here are a couple of new SKs that one of our members just finished. We are going to run those under the lights, the flat black car might be harder to see!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Pictures*

SK Modifieds









NSC podium









Whelen Modified podium









Jalopy podium









SK Modified podium









The race results will be posted here shortly: https://hococ.weebly.com/-results--standings.html


----------

